# EA: اتسطل



## CZAREK

Here is the following sentence:

لو سمحتي ممكن أسأل حضرتك على حاجه ..وانتوا ماتعرفونيش...* باتسطل* لما حد يقولي حضرتك 
What does word باتسطل mean here?

Salaam


----------



## Haroon

get drunk/ dizzy/ giddy etc


----------



## clevermizo

Does this imply that the person doesn't like being called حضرتك or that they like being called حضرتك? Or can we not tell (it could be either)?


----------



## cherine

If it's from the book I think it's from عايزة أتجوز (humorous blog turned into bestseller book), the girl means that being called 7aDretek (respectful way to address someone) makes her go dizzy.  In other words, yes she likes it a lot. And that what got her into trouble.

Edit: In the same story (check the link) the guy calls her 7aDretek again, so she tells herself: (حضرتك تاني يا حلولي)
which expresses how happy she is for being addressed so respectfully.


----------



## clevermizo

cherine said:


> If it's from the book I think it's from عايزة أتجوز (humorous blog turned into bestseller book), the girl means that being called 7aDretek (respectful way to address someone) makes her go dizzy.  In other words, yes she likes it a lot. And that what got her into trouble.
> 
> Edit: In the same story (check the link) the guy calls her 7aDretek again, so she tells herself: (حضرتك تاني يا حلولي)
> which expresses how happy she is for being addressed so respectfully.



Thanks! I was hoping for an explanation so I could decide on a good translation. I'm familiar with اتسطل but the meaning can vary of course.

In the case, I like the English term "head rush" or "buzz". "I get a head-rush; I get a buzz when someone calls me X" Implies something pleasurable (also used with alcohol or other things, so I think it may be similar to اتسطل).


----------



## londonmasri

I think this is the same as to become masTool مسطول.

I never knew it could be used with a positive connotation. I thought it was just used for people being 'high' or 'stoned'. E.g. Drug users become مسطول; interesting to see this different usage.

Just to confirm is it yetseTel?

Also, can someone be described as meSalTan with regards to this kind of thing? Or are the two quite seperate?

Nice thread.


----------



## cherine

It is not positive. The girl is saying that she loses her mental faculties when someone says something nice to her. 

Yes, it's yeTseTel  (the ت is pronounced almost as a ط , and I think the س is close to a ص as well).

metSalTan is different. It's a bit like feeling high too, but always as a result of something good, like listening to good music (but it's usually, if not only, used with old music) or hearing a good idea.


----------



## CZAREK

londonmasri said:


> I think this is the same as to become masTool مسطول.
> 
> I never knew it could be used with a positive connotation. I thought it was just used for people being 'high' or 'stoned'. E.g. Drug users become مسطول; interesting to see this different usage.
> 
> Just to confirm is it yetseTel?
> 
> Also, can someone be described as meSalTan with regards to this kind of thing? Or are the two quite seperate?
> 
> Nice thread.





> Drug users become مسطول; interesting to see this different usage.



I guess that  the equivalent in MSA for مسطول is مخدَّر .

One of my friend suggested my a translation ,what do u say about it guys?

*اتسطل* لما حد يقولي حضرتك=
"I get weak in the knees when someone calls me ma'am".


Salaam
Czarek


----------



## cherine

I thought about "weak in the knees" myself. If native English speakers agree that it has a close meaning, then I believe you can use it.


----------



## CZAREK

cherine said:


> I thought about "weak in the knees" myself. If native English speakers agree that it has a close meaning, then I believe you can use it.



Ok great ,lets wait for confirmation then.


----------



## إسكندراني

'I feel faint' (lightheaded). 'Weak in the knees' is more like taken aback and flattered.


----------



## clevermizo

I think "weak in the knees" is better than feeling faint, just because nowadays I don't think saying you "feel faint" is metaphorical anymore. It sounds like something from an old movie. I would only say that if I was literally about to go unconscious.

I brought up "buzz" and "head-rush" because they're more close in meaning to اتسطل from how I understand it.


----------



## إسكندراني

clevermizo said:


> I think "weak in the knees" is better than feeling faint, just because nowadays I don't think saying you "feel faint" is metaphorical anymore. It sounds like something from an old movie. I would only say that if I was literally about to go unconscious.


اتسطل sounds more like someone feeling drunk and unbalanced than flattered - and it's metaphorical, not the standard word to use. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## londonmasri

إسكندراني said:


> اتسطل sounds more like someone feeling drunk and unbalanced than flattered - and it's metaphorical, not the standard word to use. That's my opinion anyway.


 
I agree. But maybe she is trying to get across that kind of strong meaning - that she is not used to being called this or doesn't feel especially comfortable with it. So as Cherine said it is not positive.

I think the sentence reads something like this in English: I feel funny/wierd when someone calls me '7aDritak'. Or 'I get knocked for six when someone calls me 7aDritak'.

Weak at the knees would mean that you have 'fallen' for someone's beauty or sweet words.


----------



## إسكندراني

londonmasri said:


> Weak at the knees would mean that you have 'fallen' for someone's beauty or sweet words.


Actually this is ultimately the intended meaning. We just need to find an expression which portrays it more metaphorically; a bit like 'I feel dizzy'. In any case we got the idea now .


----------



## cherine

Let's stay with "feel dizzy" then. 

If you have the time, check that blog. I highly recommend it (or the book if you can get it) to anyone who's learning Egyptian Arabic. It's written solely in EA, humorous and interesting (below the surface of funny matchmaking stories, there are some hints to social criticism) and it's full of colloquial expressions, which should be useful to anyone who's looking for learning and/or reading material.

Back to the topic, if you get to read the expression in context, the girls gets "dizzy", or temporarily looses her ability to think clearly (either for real or metaphorically) and the guy who used his sweet talk to approach her ends up stealing her نَصَب عليها .


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> the guy who used his sweet talk to approach her ends up stealing her نَصَب عليها .


You mean robbing her!


----------



## cherine

I couldn't find the right word, but he kind of pushed her to show his money (calling her poor, so she needed to prove she isn't, and he ends up taking the money from her hand and she didn't move a finger to stop him because she was stunned). If that's robbing than robbing it is.


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> I couldn't find the right word, but he kind of pushed her to show his money (calling her poor, so she needed to prove she isn't, and he ends up taking the money from her hand and she didn't move a finger to stop him because she was stunned). If that's robbing than robbing it is.


يبقى
swindling

I only insisted to correct that one because I knew someone would ask, since 'stealing a girl' is يكسبها.
The fact he swindles her justifies the usage of اتسطل since she was ملخومة عن فلوسها وسكرانة بحبّه - when I'd forget something at a café or not notice something as we walked, a good friend of mine would always call me يا مسطول (this happened so often I became مسطول بيه وأبو سطلة ووو - بسّ معلشّ )


----------

